# FitBit: Blaze



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Howdy all,

Just preordered a FitBit: Blaze.

I thought it would be a good alternative to the apple watch with a more fitness focused operation.

Here's the blurb:

Get fit in style with a smart fitness watch built with revolutionary features like PurePulse heart rate, Connected GPS, on-screen workouts and more.










Fitbit Blaze

NEW IN 2016!

45-day money back guarantee
2 year limited warranty

Features
- PurePulse Heart Rate

- Get continuous, automatic, wrist-based heart rate & simplified heart rate zones.

-Multi-Sport
Record running, cycling, cross training, weights and other workouts

-On-Screen Workouts
Get FitStar workouts right on your wrist, with step-by-step instructions that coach you through each move.

-Workout Summaries
See detailed workout summaries on your wrist and your improvements over time

-All-Day Activity
Track steps, distance, calories burned, floors climbed & active minutes

-SmartTrack
Automatically recognizes select activities and records it in the exercise section of the Fitbit app

-Smart Notifications
See call & text notifications and calendar alerts on display

-Auto Sleep Tracking & Silent Alarms

-Monitor your sleep automatically & set a silent alarm

-Music Control
Adjust your volume, and play, pause and skip songs from your mobile playlist

-Accessory Bands & Frames
Personalize Fitbit Blaze with different colors and materials for a wide range of looks

-5 Day Battery Life
Lasts longer than competing trackers with a battery life of up to 5 days

-Syncs Wirelessly
Sync stats wirelessly & automatically to leading smartphones and computers

-Water Resistant
Sweat, rain and splash proof

There's a spec sheet I can add if you are interested in the low level detail.

What do you all think?


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

I've got a Fitbit surge, previously had a flex. Think I'd probably go for an Apple Watch instead!


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah, I thought about getting an Apple watch but the price is almost prohibitively expensive.

This does the trick for me I think!

:thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I've got the Apple Watch and it's fantastic. Really love mine.


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

How much, and where from?


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Puntoboy said:


> I've got the Apple Watch and it's fantastic. Really love mine.


I'd love to but can't really afford it.



kenny wilson said:


> How much, and where from?


I'm getting mine direct for £159.99.

It's preorder and shipping starts in March. :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

JMorty said:


> I'd love to but can't really afford it.


That's fair enough. Especially if you are after somethings g more fitness focused. I use mine for running but it's not perfect for that.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Puntoboy said:


> That's fair enough. Especially if you are after somethings g more fitness focused. I use mine for running but it's not perfect for that.


They are super cool for sure and Id have one tomorrow but monies are tight. I'm looking for just a sms, music etc integration and a fitness bit so it seems to suit my needs more than an Apple watch....dey sure are purrdie tho 

Also, my job seems to munch nice thing so makes sense.


----------

